# How to connect to NFS on Windows XP...



## chrispl (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi,

I'm trying to set up a NFS connection from an embedded linux board to a NFS server in Windows XP (using the Microsoft Unix connectivity utilities)

What network set up must I do to to connect?

Thanks,
chris


----------



## tonio1979 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi,

NFS connection??? 
NFS server in winxp????
I dont know if i understand exactly what you are asking but if what you are trying to do is setup a linux share accessible from windows or vice versa i would try setting up samba in your linux box. There are tons of manuals around, you can search this forum or google for manuals.
I'll post a download link for a good samba book if you want me too.

thanks
tonio1979


----------



## chrispl (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for your reply Tonio.

I'm trying to set up a NFS server (Unix services) on WinXP so that I can access it from a Linux box.

However, it appears that I don't need to do that anymore.

Thank you though!

chris


----------



## tonio1979 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Chris,

Just a small clarification for the future. 
Don't think NFS as a server, NFS is not a server, NFS stands for Network File System and it's a protocol that allows computers running different OS to comunicate and share files over the network.

thanks
tonio1979


----------



## chrispl (Sep 19, 2008)

Right.

BTW Tonio, are you knowledgeable about Linux networking? I'm trying to set up an embedded Linux board to connect as an NFS client to the WinXP box. However, I haven't even gotten the board connecting to the network yet. The network connection light on the board is on but how do I get an IP address from the network with DHCP? Pinging the gateway fails...

Thanks,
chris


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The recommendation to use SAMBA on the Linux box was the best option. Here's a page on NFS for Windows if you insist on going that way: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/324055


----------



## tonio1979 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi,
I'd stick to SAMBA. why don't just plug a KVM to your linux board, install and configure SAMBA (this can be a bit of a pain if you dont understand well your network) and then it'll be only a matter of drag and drop files from one box to the other!!!
NFS in windwos will only provide you with the client, but you still need the server, which it'll have to be in your linux box, and guess what? the server you will need in that case is called SAMBA !!!

looking at the link provided by JohnWill 


> You may find it easier to migrate files *from an existing UNIX server* to a Windows-based server if you use NFS instead of File Transfer Protocol (FTP) to move the files. *Additionally, if you use Client for NFS, ongoing access to the UNIX host is available*. This functionality makes it easier to stage the migration over time.


so basically the extra you get is constant access, which anyway you get when using only SAMBA as long as both boxes are online.
which linux distro are you using?

thanks
tonio1979


----------



## chrispl (Sep 19, 2008)

John, Tonio, thank you very much for your help.

I've got Windows set up as a NFS server for the board which is to be a client. It is a Freescale MPC8313. I'm trying to develop in Mono and transfer files through NFS.

However, it looks like I've got networking issues on the board, so I'll fix those first.

Thank you again guys!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## chrispl (Sep 19, 2008)

I will. I'll do a write up on connecting from the board to WinXP through NFS.

Thank you again.

Chris


----------

